# consulta por amplificador y parlantes



## sergiofe (Nov 27, 2010)

Tengo un amplificador de 80 watts - 4 ohms con 4 canales para microfonos, entrada para cd y cinta. Lo quiero usar a la salida de la pc para amplificar.
La conección la tengo hecha con ficha RCA y plug de 3,5. Eso está OK.
Ahora, tengo 2 parlantes de 160w y 6 ohms cada uno y un subwoofer de 200w y 4 ohms.
Como hay una unica salida para parlantes ¿como podría colocarlos? 
Por ejemplo, ¿se puede combinar en paralelo y/o en serie? 
Esto para no calentar el amplificador ni dañar los parlantes....
Otra consulta... alguien me dijo que puedo usar los canales de micrófonos,
para conectar parlantes... pero son de entrada y no salida esos canales ¿verdad?
Gracias por cualquier sugerencia o comentario.
Sergio


----------



## angel36 (Nov 27, 2010)

por lo que comentas........el amplificador es nono...osea tiene una sola salida de parlantes......por lo tanto...

ni se te ocurra poner un parlante en las Entradas de micrófono......en el mejor de los casos   vas a tener un micrófono grandote!....

por otro lado si podes colocar los parlantes en paralelo para bajar la impedancia..pero no esperes grandes cambios ...ya que el ampli ya esta trabajando a 4 Ohms...por lo tanto asumo que esta a su máxima
 potencia

saludos!


----------



## sergiofe (Nov 27, 2010)

Sí, el amplificador es "viejito" y ahi esta el problema.
Tendré que conseguir otro.
Gracias por responder.


----------



## angel36 (Nov 27, 2010)

si te animas hay muy buenos proyectos y muy económicos para armar amplis en el foro busca acá el que mas te guste

quizas puedas aprovechar el trafo y el pre de tu ampli y pegarle una buena lavada de cara y actualizarlo

pasa los datos del trafo y seguro te aconsejamos cual podes armar...y luego las preguntas las haces en el tread del ampli que elijas...


----------

